# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  will clomid aid with ejaculate volume?

## pyramid

I am on trt for about 3 1/2 months I am on 150mg test cyp hcg 500iu 2x a week, been on the hcg for about a month and the volume still seems low. I thought about adding clomid to see if it helps. Any reason I should not do this or could it help?

----------


## critical

hcg made my volume go down while on test. might try dropping that first.

----------


## flatscat

> hcg made my volume go down while on test. might try dropping that first.


that's a new one...

----------


## redz

Clomid can add to the volume of ejaculate but it has emotional side effects so keep the dose low.

----------


## Vettester

Yes, it can add volume, but so does HCG . I can attest to that fact. It just depends on how healthy the testicles are, permitting it's secondary atrophy condition, and how well they respond to the LH/FSH signal.

----------


## pyramid

Been on HCG at 500 iu 2x aweek for about 6 weeks now and I notice I get off easier while having sex but I have not seen a big jump in volume yet, just starting to get a little worried. just curious is it impossible to conceive while on trt?

----------


## flatscat

No it is not impossible

----------


## zaggahamma

> Been on HCG at 500 iu 2x aweek for about 6 weeks now and I notice I get off easier while having sex but I have not seen a big jump in volume yet, just starting to get a little worried. just curious is it impossible to conceive while on trt?


This sounds promising

----------


## bowers32

HCG certaintly made a big difference in volume for me. It is night and day when I am taking HCG and when I am not.

----------


## HawaiianPride.

> I am on trt for about 3 1/2 months I am on 150mg test cyp hcg 500iu 2x a week, been on the hcg for about a month and the volume still seems low. I thought about adding clomid to see if it helps. Any reason I should not do this or could it help?


It's commonly used as a fertility drug since it increases the amount of fluid produced during ejaculation, same with Dostinex.

----------


## CraigWatts

I have done two cycles of Clomid for 6 weeks at 25mg per day (sometimes 50) and have noticed zero increase in ejaculate volume. None at all. Maybe I should try HCG ...

----------


## APIs

> No it is not impossible


My TRT Doctor told me has had two long-term TRT patients get their girlfriends pregnant while on weekly injections of HCG ...

----------


## flatscat

> My TRT Doctor told me has had two long-term TRT patients get their girlfriends pregnant while on weekly injections of HCG...


So you agree.

----------


## zaggahamma

> So you agree.


i didnt notice before that he was quoting you when he posted that...wonder if he read it that u said impossible

----------


## Termin8r27

> I have done two cycles of Clomid for 6 weeks at 25mg per day (sometimes 50) and have noticed zero increase in ejaculate volume. None at all. Maybe I should try HCG...


Same here. I've tried Clomid a couple times even going up as high as 75 or 100mg per day and didn't notice an increase in volume. One time while taking HCG and another time while cutting out HCG. The time I cut out HCG I actually noticed the 'boys' shrank some and volume went down.

----------


## APIs

> So you agree.


Yes jpkman is right! I agree, but I thought your post read "not possible". ;-)

----------


## pyramid

well looks like the hcg is working, my volume is a little more than 5ml which is at the high end of normal. So this makes the wife very happy. Does this mean my fertilty has returned?

----------


## zaggahamma

> well looks like the hcg is working, my volume is a little more than 5ml which is at the high end of normal. So this makes the wife very happy. Does this mean my fertilty has returned?


test dem tadpoles and see if u got some phelps' & weissmullers'

----------


## flatscat

Did your wife collect the sample? Sorry it just cracked me up with the exact measurement and all....

----------


## pyramid

You know now that you mention it I did not account how much of that 5 ml was her spit. Will have to check again. LOL...

----------


## flatscat

Nice one bro - I like that. let me give u some rep

----------


## flatscat

Of course at 5ml, including the spit, looking at my half empty 10ml bottle of test, well, uh, Houston, u may still have a slight problem.

----------


## dosXX

> hcg made my volume go down while on test. might try dropping that first.


you mean your test dropped your sperm count. test can do that you know but not HCG

----------

